# Cyp. seedlings



## tocarmar (Jun 16, 2011)

These are the seedlings I ordered from Ron this spring!!!! There should be 5 seedlings in each pot except the cyp. macranthos has 2 pots with 2-3 in it.

Cyp. Reginae alba






Cyp. Franchetti





Cyp. Fasciolatum





Cyp. Macranthos (2 pots)





Bonus Cyp. kentuckiense from E-Bay


----------



## fundulopanchax (Jun 16, 2011)

Yours are farther along than mine!

Ron


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice ones!!! Happy growing!


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 16, 2011)

Healthy looking seedlings!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 16, 2011)

Doing well! Unfortunately all the macranthos seedlings I got from Ron died. They all came up, expanded, then wilted and kicked. Oh well......


----------



## tocarmar (Jun 17, 2011)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Doing well! Unfortunately all the macranthos seedlings I got from Ron died. They all came up, expanded, then wilted and kicked. Oh well......



I only have a few left. One pot has 2 in it the other pot has 2 but are way behind.


----------



## fundulopanchax (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi, Guys,

If macranthos (or any other Cyp or plant for that matter) seedling comes up and then wilts and falls over it is nearly always "damping off" or similar fungus. The media may not be draining well or if they are outside there might be too much rain. In rainy conditions I find that if I drench the seedlings once a week with Physan 20 at 1 teaspoon per gallon survival is nearly 100%. We get a lot of rain here in CT in May when seedlings come up so I usually use a good bit of Physan - with Cyps and other seedlings like hepatica and so forth. 

Ron


----------



## tocarmar (Jun 21, 2011)

Some of the ones that did not expand, never came up!!


----------

